# superpatch-6.2 vs 6.2a for zipper install



## robo456 (May 28, 2002)

Hey all... I tried doing a search but didn't see anything on this one.

I have a SD-DVR80 that I wanted to get 'up to date' to start using again. I bought a new 500gb hard drive, the InstaCakes 6.2a image (and all the other necessary files)

My question is that the zipper faq now shows superpatch-6.2a.tcl to use for, surprise, the 6.2a image. So I snagged that. It just says "use this one instead of the other (superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl). Here's where my question comes in.

Do I just delete the xxx-1.2.tcl file and copy the xxx-6.2a.tcl to my 'image folder'? or do I need to rename the -6.2a.tcl to match the old file name? I just wondered if the Zipper scripts were 'smart' to detect the different file... I tried to look thru the scripts, but alot of that is greek to me.

Thanks for any info!!

--rob


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Just replace the old superpatch script with the newer 6.2a version. You don't need to rename it. The tweak.sh script looks for a file named superpatch*.tcl where the "*" is a wildcard for anything the follows the "superpatch" term in the name of the file. You could actually name it anything you wanted as long as it started with the prefix "superpatch" and had a .tcl extension.


----------



## robo456 (May 28, 2002)

Thanks Cap!

--rob


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

On the other forum it says to restore your backed up tivoapp and then run this patch? So is it necesary to redo the zipper cd and run tweak or can one restore the original tivo ap and then run ./superpatch-6.2a.tcl???

Where does tivoap get backed up to???


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

sk33t3r said:


> On the other forum it says to restore your backed up tivoapp and then run this patch? So is it necesary to redo the zipper cd and run tweak or can one restore the original tivo ap and then run ./superpatch-6.2a.tcl???


no, if your only problem is only an unsuccessful patching of tivoapp, you shouldn't have to rerun zipper



> Where does tivoap get backed up to???


/tvbin/tivoapp.original

remember, if tivo s/w is running, you shouldn't delete the current tivoapp, but should rename it (to something like tivoapp.bak)... then you can rename the original to be tivoapp and run the 6.2a version of superpatch.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Kewl deal, thanks BTU9, I learned long ago not to delete but rename just in case something goes wrong. Well I dont see tvbin.original


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

sk33t3r said:


> Kewl deal, thanks BTU9, I learned long ago not to delete but rename just in case something goes wrong. Well I dont see tvbin.original


it's tivoapp.original.

If it isn't in /tvbin, either superpatch didn't get run, didn't work properly, or you deleted the file at some point.


----------

